# new pic of my tank



## rpmsongs (Aug 22, 2010)

I'm liking where it's going, now if i could just get rid of the hair algae...


----------



## GimmeGills (Sep 29, 2010)

Looking good although I'd like to see some taller background plants to hid equipment. How long has it been running?


----------



## Vietguy357 (Sep 20, 2010)

How big is your tank? 
It's gonna look nice but kinda crowded when the moss wall forms


----------



## rpmsongs (Aug 22, 2010)

agreed. Have a look at the new pics. It's really crowded now that there's a crab nebula of algae growing... going to have to start a new thread for that.


----------



## ahmadeng (Nov 20, 2010)

do you want to growth the alga intentionally?


----------

